# kids picking on my autistic daughter.



## 9babiesgone

I am having a really hard day today. I cleaned, I cooked, and my daughter has been struggling, and she got mad fun of at the park for the millionth time today. can someone please explain to me why kids have to be so mean?? She is only 3 1/2 and she has autism, so she has a few speech delays, but she is still understandable, so IT pisses me off that little kids are not taught to be nice at all, like saying things like Why does your kid talk like that, is she re****d or something. Why are 6 year old kids on a 2-5 playground anyways???? 
does anyone have to deal with people picking on your kid all the time bc of their special needs? Even one of them pushed her, and said, oh heres come re re.


----------



## mummybam

Wow, thats terrible! Im so sorry that both you and your daughter have to put up with that kind of treatment. Unfortunatley, i dont htink there is much you can do other than not going to that playground, or leaving when those children come (which seems very unfair to your daughter). 

I have a sister with Down Syndrome and have been lucky that nobody picks on her, she will occasionally get stared at (mostly by adults) and then when they realise i am looking at them, they will say, "oh isnt she gorgeous, my so and so has DS".

Kids on the otherhand are taught to react that way by their parents (IMO) and if they were just looking it wouldnt bother me but the fact that they call her re re is terrible. Could you say, no she is not r*****d, she was born very special and needs a little extra help and its nice if other children help her/play with her/ dont call her names????


----------



## 9babiesgone

I tried to tell them she has autism, which makes her do things differently than you do, but she is still smart. and they just told me, that my daughter was stupid, and they wouldnt play with her!! IT just breaks my heart, I did leave after about 10 minutes of their complete rudeness. and it is even more stupid bc they were older, they should know better. IF they were little I could understand more, that they dont understand differences, but these kids were 6 and 7. 

: (


----------



## MUMOF5

I know exactly how you feel, my son has autism, he's 4 and is non verbal but makes lots of noises, mostly babbly noises like a baby or shrieks, which draws a lot of attention when we are out places, mostly negative attention! :nope: It is very hard to try to ignore comments but some people, especially children can be so blunt and downright rude. I try to ignore people now, if someone approaches me to speak in the park then I speak to them but if I get looks or comments, where I used to go on the attack, now I tend to just blank them. It can be a very cruel world :hugs:. xx


----------



## punk_pig

Were their parents there?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I am so sorry you're going through this. But this is the main reason I stopped taking my daughter to parks. Do you have a dedicated Special Neefs group in your area? It might be worth having a look as they are out there. We have several where we live and they arrange days out for parents and children and provide an enviroment were your LO can have fun and you can relax knowing the stares and comments won't be coming.

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah not really any special needs groups where i live. I am very isolated. 

their parents were there, adn didnt do a thing about the comments. It made it seem even worse, bc the parents didnt care.
thanks for responding I am hoping today I can go to that park and not have those kids there.


----------



## deafgal

They were mean to me too when I was in public school (k-12th) don't have a solution for you, the school did everything - education like a puppet show on deaf and so on. I had to wait it out

and then you have kids who just don't talk to you or say anything to you. (uncomfortable and can't relate to you or whatever)

still don't understand it. I guess they don't have anyone who are different in their family.


Sometimes I tell them, study "auDism" (audio) It involves discrimination of hearing and they have to self exam themselves. Usually speech is part of audism as people feel the more hearing AND speech, the better. they feel it is superior to those who lack it (rather they use sign language/gestures or have deaf accents or whatever)


----------



## kgriffin

that is outrageous, im so sorry, you think the parents would have said something to them.


----------



## Chimpette

I'm having the same problem at the moment, my son is 3 and has autism, he goes up to kids to play but goes right up to their face, and so then they push him and say they don't want to play with him.... breaks my heart that my little man has no friends..... not sure what the solution is but I'm looking into research to try and help him learn about personal space and hopefully that will help somewhat.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah chimpette, mine is super friendly too!!! and regular kids dont seem to like it!


----------



## WearMyKissx

This sounds exactly what happens with us when I take Ryan to soft play area or the park. It is annoying and stops me from wanting to take him anywhere :( even when its kids who are not meant to be there too! I take him to a soft play area where there is a sensory room, older/hyper kids do abuse it, Ryan loves it and it chills him out.

Even more reason for me to want a garden really :(


----------



## JASMAK

I would have told them off myself and marched over to their parents and told them to teach them manners!!! Makena has been secluded a bit, and made fun of a bit, but we are lucky we have been in a neighbourhood since she was 2, and she has gone to preschool for two years and kindergarten with all the same kids. I make a HUGE effort to invite many children over to play. This is what advocating is all about...stick up for your child. She can't do it herself!


----------



## JaniceT

It is an extremelyncruel world out there. My niece has been asked to leave from not 1, not 5 but from more than 30 pre schools because she has Autism and Dyspraxia. She has been bullied in Primary school, made fun off, taken advantaged off includinG making her take off her clothes, it is one abuse after another. Parents have done everything they could, changed schools, etc. Sill, a very cruel world. It's a lifelong schedule of seeing psychologists, special classes, therapies, doctors. Yet, they have learned to keep strong. Now, they have learned of another abuse in the special needs school and have taken her to the psychologist. Tomorrow, to the ObGyn. If anything is out of order tomorrow, the male assistant principle is going down.

Keep your child safe because anything can happen in this cruel society.


----------



## JASMAK

JaniceT said:


> It is an extremelyncruel world out there. My niece has been asked to leave from not 1, not 5 but from more than 30 pre schools because she has Autism and Dyspraxia. She has been bullied in Primary school, made fun off, taken advantaged off includinG making her take off her clothes, it is one abuse after another. Parents have done everything they could, changed schools, etc. Sill, a very cruel world. It's a lifelong schedule of seeing psychologists, special classes, therapies, doctors. Yet, they have learned to keep strong. Now, they have learned of another abuse in the special needs school and have taken her to the psychologist. Tomorrow, to the ObGyn. If anything is out of order tomorrow, the male assistan principle is going down.

OMG how horrible!!!! :(


----------



## JaniceT

Gets me really angry and I feel like smacking people out there because all the cumullative bullying and abuse does affect Autistic children. They can't express it so it's all pent up inside. :-(


----------

